
Why you should worry if you have a Chinese smartphone - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/26/china-technology-social-management-internet-social-credit-system
======
pr07ecH70r
yeah... as if you shouldn't be worried when you have an apple sniffer... ups,
sorry, I mean iphone.

